# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  razgovor sa juul-om

## seni

bio je jedan zanimljiv razgovor sa j. juul-om u austrijskim dnevnim novinama, pa vam ga prenosim.
juul ko juul, svoj, autentican, zanimljiv.
prevodila sam jako brzo, pa nije bas neki stil.

Jesper Juul: "Kindererziehung ist für manche ein Leistungssport"

04.04.2008 | 17:19 |  Doris Kraus (Die Presse)

Die Presse: Nikada  dosada u povijesti roditelji nisu znali vise o odgoju djece opcenito. I nikada nisu bili tako nesigurni kao danas. Zasto?

Juul: Moji su roditelji jos imali pono vise pomoci sa strane. Mogli su pitati susjede, sestre ili bracu i pri tom su svi bili manje vise slicnog misljenja sto se odgoja tice. Moja generacija je mislila da je odgovor jako jednostavan: naprosto raditi sve suprotno onome sto su nasi roditelji radili. Ali to nije funkcioniralo. Da nas ne postoji konsensus o vrijednostima vezano na odgoj. Roditelji moraju ili „preuzeti“ neke od postojecih metoda koje im se cine razumljivima, ili se pitati kakav tata ili mama zele biti. Po prvi put od srednjeg vijeka, roditelji se nalaze u takvoj situaciji.
Istovremeno je u zadnih 15 godina broj znanstvenih istrazivanja vezanih na odgoj maltene eksplodirao. Sve to sam ja jos kao razvojnu psihologiju ucio, je ne samo „staromodno“, nego i naprosto i krivo. Zbog toga mogu dobro razumjeti nesigurnost roditelja. I krivo mi je kada politicari kritiziraju roditelje pod motom „pa to svatko zna“. Pri tom je jos vecina normi preuzetih iz proslih dana vezana na standarde koji su vrijedili u drustvu relativnog siromastva (u odnosu na danasnje drustvo blagostanja). Danas ljudi (ovo se naravno odnosi na zapadno drustvo) imaju u prosijeku puno vise novaca nego prije. Nema jedinstvenih odgovora, niti recepata. Ali ovo je s druge strane jako interesantno vrijeme. I vecina roditelja je konstruktivno-nesigurna, angazirana i zainteresirana. I uspijevaju prilicno dobro na svom odgojnom putu.

Die Presse:Odgajamo li mi danas nasu djecu previse ili premalo?

Juul: Puno djece su danas na neki nacin „preodgojena“ (u smislu da dobivaju previse „odgoja“) zlica se drzi ovako, noz onako, ruke se ne drze u depu…. To nije odgoj, to je kondicioniranje. Odgoj (dobar) se “nalazi izmedu redova”. Ono sto djecu pozitivno fascinira, sto ce preuzeti kao matricu, u tome imamo malo ili nemalo kontrole. U sustini trebalo bi manje energije ulagati u to “kondicioniranje” djece, a vise u sebe samog (roditelja) kao osobu i odnos sa partnerom. To je za djecu puno bolje od zivljenja filozofije “djeca u centru”.

Die Presse:Knjige o odgoju (takode i vase) prodaju se bolje nego ikada, emisije kao”super nanny” dozivljavaju boom. Da li ta kolicina savjeta zapravo roditelje  vise cini nesigurnima, nego sto im pomaze?

Juul: Da, to se cesto dogada. Vise ne postoje jednozacni i od svih priznati odgojni experti. Ja bih rado na svoje knjige stavio napomenu: zabranjeno za roditelje djece mlade od 14 mjeseci. Prvih godinu i pol treba vlastitu djecu naprosto dobro upoznati. Roditelj moze probuditi/mobilizirati “unutarnjee” mamu i tatu, ili kupiti super nanny video. Ja osobno nalazim takve emisije groznim. To je neka vrsta socijalne pornografije. Nesretna djece se bez srama i etike eksponiraju sirokom i nepoznatom gledateljstvu. I poruka je „ovo su zlocesta djeca“. U norveskoj su takvi programi zabranjeni. A radilo se o puno blazim verzijama nego sto su engleska ili nemacka verzija.

Die Presse:Danas se puno roditelja zali da su jednostvano preoptereceni i da zahtjevi odgoja prevazilaze njihove snage. Zasto?

Juul:  Roditelji se pocesto zale: mala djeca traze jako puno paznje. To je tocno. Oni zaista zahtjevaju puno paznje. S druge strane trebaju manje nego sto zahtjevaju. To je za mlade mame jedno veliko iznenadenje. One vjeruju da moraju 24 sata dnevno biti mame, a da i ta 24 sata nisu dovoljna. Imati djecu, znaci imati jedan dugacak i beskrajan odnos ljubavi, kao izmedu zena i muskaraca. Ali nitko ne kaze da je taj odnos ljubavi i partnerstva izmedu zene i muskarca jednostavan ili bez konflikata. Zasto radimo razliku izmedu “pravih” ljudi i djece?
Odgoj djece je za neke kao natjecateljski, profesionalni sport. To je jako tesko izdrzati. I djeci i roditeljima. Uz to se svakih par godina mijenjaju “trendovi” odgoja i roditeljastva. Momentalno imamo tendenciju pravljenaj projekata od djece. Prvo su svi htjeli super inteligentnu djecu, sada svi hoce “sretnu” djecu. To je takode ludost, to ne ide tako. Tko je od nas odraslih vise od 15 minuta dnevno sretan?

Die Presse:Ali logicno je da roditelji zele da im djeca budu sretna?

Juul: Postoji velika razlika izmedu „zeljeti da dijete bude sretno“ i od toga napraviti projekt. Kroz to djeca postaju samo nesretna. To se ne moze raditi na silu. To treba ici prirodno i polako.

Die Presse :Razz: rirodno i polako, to zvuci dobro. Ali danas svima nama nedostaje vremena za djecu i opcenito.

 Juul: To mnogi misle. Ali je pitanje da li je to tocno. U Danskoj puno vise majki pocinje ranije raditi nego u npr. Austriji. I nikom jos nije poslo za rukom dokazati da je to bolje ili gore. U moje vrijeme je bilo isto tako. Proslost ne treba romantizirati. Odnosi izmedu djece i roditelja cesto nisu bili dobri. Odnos izmedu oceva i djece nije cesto niti postojao. Mi smo danas ucinili nesto jako vazno, a to je da smo odlucili da se djeca ne smiju odgajati nasiljem, niti da je dopustivo ciniti nasilje nad djecom, bez obzira radi li se o fizickom ili psihickom nasilju. Duboki strah koji su djeca jos u prosloj generaciji osjecala prama odraslima, nestao je ili nestaje. Doduse mnogi odrasli, kao i ucitelji se zbog toga zale. Ali tako je bilo i kod zena. One su odjednom pocele govoriti i to govoriti sto zele. Tako je sada kod djece. Ona imaju po prvi put mogucnost da se razviju u zaista slobodna bice. Uprkos nekim odgojnim greskama koje kao roditelji cinimo.

Die Presse:Kakav je po vasem misljenju utjecaj cinjenice da su djeca vecenu vremena sa odraslima? 

Juul: Djeca vise nemaju par sati dnevno, gdje mogu biti bez odraslih. To funkcionira na selu ili malom gradicu, ali ne u Becu. Djeca su stalno kontrolirana odnosno pazena od strane odraslih. Mislim da je to steta. Socijalnu kompetentnost su djeca prije razvijala medusobno, odnosno sa manjim utjecajem odraslih. Da je samo moja mama vidjela i znala sto smo mi sve radili. To nije uvijek bilo lijepo, ali smo puno iz toga naucili. Danas napr. nitko ne smije pokazivati agresivnost, jer se ona povezuje sa nasiljem. To nije sasvim tocno. Nas svijet postaje djeci sve uzi. A paradoksalno je da stalno govorimo, kako djeca trebaju granice. Skandinavska djeca provode u dobi od 1 do 15 godina 25000 sati u raznim pedagoskim institucijama. 6.7 sati dnevno sa odraslima i djecom koju ne mogu sami izabrati. Zapravo je zacudujuce, da toliko djece na to pristaje.

Die Presse:Nedostaju li muskarci kao referentne osobe u zivotu djece, pogotovo djecaka.

Juul: Prije 50 godina bilo je mozda 2,3 posto oceva koji su bili involvirani u bondig fazi prve godine svoje djece. Danas ih je u danskoj 45, 50 posto. U Austriji manje. (nazalost) Ali ne treba se uvijek samo o tome govoriti iz pozicije djeteta. Nasa cijela povjest je povijest odsutnih oceva. A i danas ih se bas ne uspijeva uvjeriti. Mada bi politicari to jako htjeli. (nije bas da sam uvjerena.) Trebalo bi se pozabaviti i tim koliko bi to bilo za oceve dobro i obogacujuce i oplemenjujuce. Ta diskusija se u Austriji ne vodi.
Muskarci-tate-ocevi ne trebaju biti “zamjenske” majke. U toj ulozi se oni ne osjecaju dobro. Njihova se uloga treba redefinirati i tu bi mogli uciti od zena. Ja vidim puno djecaka koji imaju problema sa agresijom. Nitko ne pita: na koga se ljutis? Djecaci danas imaju slobodu bez nasilja. I ne znaju kuda sa svojom maskulinom energijom. To ne mogu uciti od zena, to moraju uciti id oceva. Ocevi bi trebali od godine i pol svaki dan 15 minuta se hrvati sa svojim sinovima. (ja bih dodala i sa kcerima) tjelesnost je vazna. Prije je nase drustvo bilo vise maskulino, sa vojskom, policijom i slicno. Danas je pak vise feminizirano. Djeca koja se u tome ne osjecaju dobro traze konfrontaciju sa policijom, sitnim kriminalom ili postaju macho. Ali problem se moze rjesiti. Moramo pricekati na muskarce. Ja vjerujem da ce brzo doci.

Die Presse:U Austriji se diskutira o obaveznom porodiljskom dopustu za oceve u trajanju od mjesec dana. Kako vi to vidite?

Juul: Ja savjetujem majkama vec 30 godina: Kada je dijete izmedu 9 mjeseci i godinu i pol, mama bi trebala na najmanje 18 dana otici negdje drugo. I ne nazivati. Partner ce se vec sama javiti ako ce mu trebati pomoc. Toliko dugo, dok dijete svom tati „ne ude pod kozu“ i tata razvije „senzore“ za dijete koje vecina mama razvije. To se uvijek pokazalo jako dobrim. Cak i iako su se ocevi nakon toga opet „povukli“ razvili su sasvim drugi odnos prema djetetu i prema tome da se majke cesto osjecaju izmozdeno i preoptereceno. Ali globalno gledano

Die Presse:Da li su djeca u zadnjih 20, 30 godina postala zahtjevnija i „teza“?

Juul: JDa, kao i zene. Oni danas manje-vise kazu sto zele. To djeca nisu nikada prije radila. Danas ih i vidis i cujes. To je islo tako brzo, da se odrasli nisu stigli prilagoditi. Danas se mora drugcije ophoditi sa djecom.

Die Presse:U Austriji je pred kratko vrijeme objavljena studija koja kaze da je broj djece sa psihickim problemima u porastu. Da li su djeca danas bolesnija?

Juul: Mnoge od tih dijagnoza su postmoderne konstrukcije. Mi imamo puno strucnjaka i oni moraju nesto raditi. Njihov habitus je da traze greske, ne mogucnosti. Djeca nikada prije nisu bila tako kategorizirana. Pri tome se djeca sve ranije i ranije i sama artikuliraju. Ako kod kuce imama problema, pokazat cu ih u skoli….. pri tome moramo pogledati cijelo drustvo u cjelini. Koliko ima odraslih sa psihickim problemima ili su ovisnici o alkoholu, drogama. 

Die Presse:Da li to znaci, da je skola zakazala?

Juul: Ucitelji u svom obrazovanju ne uce o djeci, oni uce o ucenicima. Ne uce takode ni o odraslima, odnosno kako razgovarati sa roditeljima. Oni se roditelja i boje. Tako dolazi do toga da oni sa sve manje radosti rade, a drustvo ih sve manje podrzava. Samo ih kritizira. Moramo se vise truditi oko dodatnog obrazovanja ucitelja. Zapravo bi mogli reci: sljedecih 15 godina trebamo skole za ucitelje. Tako je i u obiteljima. Kada djeci ide lose, moramo se pozabaviti sa roditeljima. Primitivno je reci: vise vremena za djecu, postaviti granice. To dolazi od muskaraca starijih od  70 godina i nema vise nista zajednickog sa realnoscu.

Die Presse:Standardi u razvoju djece postaju takode sve uzi. Sto dijete kada treba moci. Povecava li i to pritisak na roditelje?

Juul: Da. Pritisak konformiteta ili „normalnosti“ postaje sve veci. To nazalost dolazi i od roditelja. U Oslu su ljekarnici izvjestili da se naglo povecao promet laksativa za djevojcice od 8,9 godina. Zasto? Majke pricaju sa svojim prijateljicama o dijetama i tezini, pa i djeca pocinju vjerovati da je to jako vazno. To dolazi od odraslih (I moja napomena: od odraslih ne od armanija i kate moss)
Zapravo je to jednostavno. Ako zelimo zanti kako ce biti sa djecom za 15 godina, onda trebamo gledati sadasnje i buduce roditelje te djece, koji su sada 25 do 40 godina stari.

("Die Presse", Print-Ausgabe, 7. 4. 2008)

----------


## seni

za one koji hoce na njemackom originalu:

diepresse.com/home/bildung/erziehung/371186/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/bildung/erziehung/index.do

----------


## štrigica

> Juul: Ja savjetujem majkama vec 30 godina: Kada je dijete izmedu 9 mjeseci i godinu i pol, mama bi trebala na najmanje 18 dana otici negdje drugo. I ne nazivati. Partner ce se vec sama javiti ako ce mu trebati pomoc. Toliko dugo, dok dijete svom tati „ne ude pod kozu“ i tata razvije „senzore“ za dijete koje vecina mama razvije. To se uvijek pokazalo jako dobrim. Cak i iako su se ocevi nakon toga opet „povukli“ razvili su sasvim drugi odnos prema djetetu i prema tome da se majke cesto osjecaju izmozdeno i preoptereceno. Ali globalno gledano


khm, khm

----------


## sladjanaf

meni se sviđa ovo o hrvanju - svima zaista treba ispušni ventil. mada nikad nisam na takav način mislila o dječjem ispušnom ventilu.

----------


## Maja

> meni se sviđa ovo o hrvanju - svima zaista treba ispušni ventil. mada nikad nisam na takav način mislila o dječjem ispušnom ventilu.


Ja to užasno kužim na svojim klincima, koliko im to fali.
Obično puštam osim ako mi se čini da će zubi frcati, ali pritom stradaju moji živčeki iako se prisjećam da smo i brat i ja ovako.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja se stalno petljam. kad me strah   :Embarassed:

----------


## vikiikatja

seni, hvala na prijevodu!

----------


## Maja

> ja se stalno petljam. kad me strah


ma mene je užasno strah, ali stvarno se trudim denfati, katkad se i ja hrvam s njima, mislim si ja ću ih manje ozljedit nego oni jedno drugo (pa katkad i ja stradam), ali stvarno mislim da im je i gušt i važno.

----------


## Maja

> seni, hvala na prijevodu!


X
htjedoh reći, pa zaboravih  :Embarassed:

----------


## amaranth

:Naklon:   Juul!

Ali ovaj dio o odlasku mame na 18 dana je i mene iznenadio. Malo je zaboravio na mame dojilice....

----------


## Maja

> Juul!
> 
> Ali ovaj dio o odlasku mame na 18 dana je i mene iznenadio. Malo je zaboravio na mame dojilice....


Ma nije   :Smile:

----------


## litala

pa ne treba sve shvacati bas doslovno...


otac se s djetetom moze bondati i ako majka ne ode na dva mjeseca na karibe... poanta je u tome da majka mora dozvoliti ocu da bude otac i da ima pravo na svoj nacin odgoja/hendlanja djeteta...

18 dana je po meni samo simbolika...

----------


## Maja

Pa ja mislim da je 18 dana okvirno, ali da zaista misli da bi bilo dobro da se mama zaista makne.

----------


## seni

> pa ne treba sve shvacati bas doslovno...
> 
> 
> otac se s djetetom moze bondati i ako majka ne ode na dva mjeseca na karibe... poanta je u tome da majka mora dozvoliti ocu da bude otac i da ima pravo na svoj nacin odgoja/hendlanja djeteta...
> 
> 18 dana je po meni samo simbolika...


upravo to htjela napisati, ali me litala pretekla.   :Smile:  

i vidim da u onom pasusu vali kraj recenice:
"ali globalno gledajuci, mislim da politicari ne trebaju odredivati kako da zivimo"

mislim da se to odnosi na ono "obavezni" dopust za oceve.

----------


## maria71

ja sam se i bez Juula micala , ajde sad imam i blagoslov  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

ja se ni s juulom ne bi micala, al i to ima posljedice   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ali ne na 18 dana i ne prije njegove 2 godine......

najdulje je bilo lani sa 3 i pol 4 dana -maturalno

----------


## litala

pa on uopce ne prica o "micanju" zbog posla ili nekog drugog "vanjskog" razloga. radi se o odmaku s pozicije "majke-kobca" koja vreba svaki pokret koji otac radi u blizini potomka...

sad, hoce li se majka maknut s kauca na fotelju, u kuhinju, spavacu sobu, kod susjede na kafu ili u toplice - stvar je osobnih afiniteta...

----------


## snorki

Seni, a je li smijem ovaj tvoj prijevod ovakav kakav je sada ubacit na jedan drugi forum  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam se i bez Juula micala , ajde sad imam i blagoslov


a ja sam se micala i prije njenih 9 mjeseci. tj. točno s njenih 9 mjeseci mm i ona su bili sami na moru. 

fantastično, prava sam juulovka, a nisam to ni znala.   :Laughing:  

a ovo da majke (kvočke) trebaju dozvoliti i očevima malo odgoja, uživanja, al i obaveza, to propagiraju i (njemačke) feministkinje   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> Seni, a je li smijem ovaj tvoj prijevod ovakav kakav je sada ubacit na jedan drugi forum


ma naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## snorki

> ja se ni s juulom ne bi micala, al i to ima posljedice


ne micem se ni ja, pa evo cupam sebi kose i kukumacm p forumu  :Razz:

----------


## snorki

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Seni, a je li smijem ovaj tvoj prijevod ovakav kakav je sada ubacit na jedan drugi forum 
> 
> 
> ma naravno.


hvala  :Kiss:  

rekoh da pitam, da mi ne posaljes racun  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

hvala ti seni... :D 
prepoznala sam se u onom dijelu o projektu sretnog djeteta 
i u tome da treba maknuti dijete iz centra.

----------


## mama courage

> Die Presse:Da li su djeca u zadnjih 20, 30 godina postala zahtjevnija i „teza“? 
> 
> Juul: JDa, kao i zene.


  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

inače, moram vam reći, a evo, super topica na tu temu, da mi je dida prije neki tjedan ostavio članak iz večernjeg o povezujućem roditeljstvu, kao možda me to zanima, možda za to nisam čula.   :Rolling Eyes:   i izrazio je želju da mi kupi knjigu od searsa  :Aparatic:  ja mu onda iskucala tekst od juula... tu je jadan krahirao. tj. napisao mi silne neke komentare, al nisam imala vremena s njim o tome popričati.

----------


## Maja

> Die Presse:Da li su djeca u zadnjih 20, 30 godina postala zahtjevnija i „teza“? 
> 
> Juul: JDa, kao i zene.


da, može se zamijetiti određena nostalgija za dobrim starim vremenima   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> ja se ni s juulom ne bi micala, al i to ima posljedice


X

seni  :Kiss:

----------


## seni

> Die Presse:Da li su djeca u zadnjih 20, 30 godina postala zahtjevnija i „teza“? 
> 
> Juul: JDa, kao i zene.


mc, on to pozitivno misli. i ako si primjetila on je jedan od djecijh psihologa/teaperuta koji gotovo uvijek upotrebljava mama tata sa i i ili, i pri tom to tako i misli.
sto se mom feministickom srcu svida.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se ni s juulom ne bi micala, al i to ima posljedice  
> 
> 
> X


ma dobro, ne bi onda, ali sad malo drukčije gledam na to sve.
opet, da sam opet s nekim i rodim i tak, vjerujem da bi opet isto
išla sam na TB tri dana kad je nola imala godinu i po, ali mislim da je to bilo prekratko da bi se za MBM nekakve značajne promjene u glavi dogodile. Ili meni. Ja sam kontrol frikuša, meni ne bi bilo dosta maknut se kod susjede na par sati.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Zgodno je ovo sa "odmicanjem" majke. Ja sam sad recimo u dilemi, stiže drugo kojem ću se za početak morati dosta posvetiti, a E. će biti orjentisana na MM-a. I sad kad je on preuzme na neko "relativno duže" vrijeme, da se odmorim, obavezno dođe do nekog sukoba u kojem on ruži, a ona plače ( a razlozi su nekad opravdani, a nekad je samo zbog toga što MM u tom trenutku ne vidi neki bolji način da iskomunicira određenu stvar sa E.). I baš nešto razmišljam kako ću morati sa MM-om porazgovarati i ukazati mu na neke stvari prije nego se porodim, i on počne provoditi još više vremena sa E. one on one. A onda me onaj moj dragi psihijatar iz moje glave podsjeti na istu takvu fazu mojeg i E. odnosa, u kojoj smo učile komunicirati na pravi način, razumjevati signale, i verbalne i neverbalne. I shvatim kako ću ih zapravo pustiti, da nauče jedno drugo, i jedno na drugo. 
Želim samo dodati da je MM od početka uključen u brigu za E., a sada pomno čita "Vaše kompetentno dijete"   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maja prvotno napisa
> ...


meni je odlazak na tecaj monitoringa (godina i 3mj.) bio prvi odmak na cijeli dan, dva dana za redom....uz pauze za dojenje. 
i ja sam kontrolfreak i trebalo bi me onak, ko na onoj reklami za ljepilo, pozvat dizalicu, zaljepit me i maknut na drugo mjesto.....tak da se njemu dogode pomaci i meni odmaci.....sve ja to u teoriji savrseno znam. ali praksa je nes sasvim drugo :/

----------


## leonisa

> Djecaci danas imaju slobodu bez nasilja. I ne znaju kuda sa svojom maskulinom energijom. To ne mogu uciti od zena, to moraju uciti id oceva. Ocevi bi trebali od godine i pol svaki dan 15 minuta se hrvati sa svojim sinovima. (ja bih dodala i sa kcerima) tjelesnost je vazna


L. uredno ima takve "seanse".
u pocetku ih je imala s tatom, a onda sam skuzila da joj to "treba" u sred dana, i ima ih samnom.
u slucaju da h nemamo, ona ih iscenira.

npr. mi smo se hrvale na krevetu- GodzilaLea bi napadala MamaSaurus, i ako bi bi doma TRex, ugurao bi se i on. e sad, ako nema te predstave, ona se, doslovno, penje men na glavu, jase me...u trenutcima kad ja to ne zelim. znac FALI joj taj dio. potrebna joj je ta ventilana i ako joj je nedam, na ce naci nacin, koji se meni ne svidja- cupa, grebe, stipa...ali sve uz urnebesni smjeh jer joj je to igra. i kao da me time zove.

i do sad nisam bila toga svjesna. tek sad shvacam ZASTO je nekad tako "agresivna" i to na taj nacin!!!

----------


## bubek

> ja se ni s juulom ne bi micala, al i to ima posljedice


Potpisujem!Iako sam nedavno bila u nedoumici,otići ili ne s prijateljicom na kratki odmor od svakidašnjice...Ali nisam jer su mi moje dijete i njegove potrebe još uvijek na prvom mjestu!

----------


## ivana7997

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Die Presse:Da li su djeca u zadnjih 20, 30 godina postala zahtjevnija i „teza“? 
> ...


 nedavno sam ga osobno slusala na jednom seminaru, i bas naprotiv, ne bih rekla da je nostalgican prema vremenima zenske pokornosti, da ste samo cule kakav je on feminist  8)

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


vidiš vidiš sad si mi dala jednu ideju   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

majo  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> majo


ne znam da li na isto mislimo...  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Hvala, seni  :Smile: !

----------


## Maja

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> majo 
> 
> 
> ne znam da li na isto mislimo...


a morali bi, sekta smo..

----------


## leonisa

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


we are the borg  :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


we are the borg   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

VRIIIIISTIIIIIIM

----------


## Maja

koji QED!

----------


## anchie76

Vidi njih   :Laughing:  

Nego... ja tocno vidim da ukoliko moj lima ne ode van i fizicki ne potrosi energiju do max (trceci, vozeci bicikl itd.), da mi onda u nekom trenu pod obavezno krajem dana izvodimo hrvanje, box, tenis sa balonom, xy...  Sve je zapocelo redovnih hrvanjem MM-a i lime.  A ja uletim kad bas moram   :Grin:  

Oduvijek sam to pojasnjavala cinjenicom da ima energije koju mora potrositi.  

Bas je to dobro JJ objasnio.  Bas ta muska energija.  Nika i ja bi se prije znale cudom cuditi kako bi se moj i njen lima nakon x minuta druzenja krenuli sumanuto hrvati i umirati od smijeha.  Tocno muska energija, nista drugo.

----------


## leonisa

al ja ne mislim da je to "muska" energja. kao i seni, dodala bi i cure. da je to jednostavno, energija.

ili imam muskobanjastu curku. bit ce xena novog doba  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Nist ne brini, kad naraste bit ce kao ja   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

moja princeza je isto energična, ali baš vidim razliku između te klasične muške energije i njene ženske, ne toliko da vidim, koliko, onako, osjetim.

----------


## leonisa

> Nist ne brini, kad naraste bit ce kao ja


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

 :Love:  

vjerujem, da ti majo, najbolje kuzis jer ih imas oboje  :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Predivan tekst koji me sa nekoliko elemenata baš osvijestio i printam ga za muža!! 

Hvala ti!!

----------


## leonisa

tako je....kako ono ide- dobro je ako se izvuce samo sa laganom psihozom (ili sta ono...  :Smile: )

----------


## Ailish

> u čemu je problem reći: NAMA JE DOSADNO!!


pa to je Juulovski da ne može Juulovskije biti  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> otisle smo u filozofiju, metafiziku, seciranje i dlakocijepanje...  
> s obzirom da JJ napominje da dobri rod. rade dnevno oko 60-tak gresaka mislim da ovo vaganje svake rijeci moze zapravo otici bas u jednu gresku jer izgubimo bit sebe, spontanost i kontakt ovdje i sada - zar ne?


Apsolutno  :Yes: 

Ja bi rekla da svi mi koji cjepidlacimo tu na forumu (lako je teoretizirati, barem meni   :Grin:  ), meni je to, sve i da hocu, zaista neizvedivo uzivo.  Nema se tad vremena teoriju nakuckavati ko slova po forumu   :Laughing:  

Boze sacuvaj da ne grijesim, pa da mi se dijete odma ubije od muke i jada sto on ne moze biti savrsen kao majka  :Aparatic:

----------


## flower

meni je najbolje kad oni vec postanu dovoljno veliki pa pocnu vracati raspravu i argumente - neki dan je ona svom ocu rekla (nakon sto ju je on nagovarao da se obuce jer je jelte hladno) - gledaj, ovo je moje tijelo i ja imam jedan termometar koji je drugaciji od tvog, tebi tvoj kaze hladno, meni moj kaze da nije - zasto da slusam tvoj, ovo je moje tijelo.  :Laughing:  skoro sam se upisala...na njegovu facu...

----------


## leonisa

> meni je najbolje kad oni vec postanu dovoljno veliki pa pocnu vracati raspravu i argumente - neki dan je ona svom ocu rekla (nakon sto ju je on nagovarao da se obuce jer je jelte hladno) - gledaj, ovo je moje tijelo i ja imam jedan termometar koji je drugaciji od tvog, tebi tvoj kaze hladno, meni moj kaze da nije - zasto da slusam tvoj, ovo je moje tijelo.  skoro sam se upisala...na njegovu facu...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

dobro je citat sve ovo, ipak, nista nas ne smije iznenaditi  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> McGrubi, ne znam za tebe, ali zadnje sto zelim je da moja djeca misle ili osjecaju da ono sto je nase nije i njihovo.


Posve se slažem, Zorana. Ja sam od nižih razreda osnovne škole bila upućena u veće financijske odluke svojih roditelja - naravno, nije me se pitalo za mišljenje niti sam ni na koji način mogla sudjelovati u izborima, nego mi se, na način primjeren mojoj dobi, rekla neka odluka, npr. kupili smo novi auto jer se stari pokvario, pa ćemo idućih nekoliko mjeseci imati manje novaca za igračke, ali ćemo zato brže stići na more.   :Grin:   Uvijek me se poticalo da čuvam _naše_ stvari, da ne šaram po _našim_ zidovima, ne razbijam _naše_ vaze i slično, upravo zato jer je sve to _naše._ A ne roditeljsko.

Moram reći da je meni odgoj koji se prezentira u Cosby Showu toliko neprihvatljiv da se uopće ne mogu zamisliti da imam takav stav prema vlastitoj djeci. Uostalom, na ovom pdf-u se već pisalo o tome.





> to je laž, dušo moja, nije manipulacija. (tepaš si k'o hebrang)  i u čemu je problem reći: NAMA JE DOSADNO!!.


x

Iako sam se uključila tek na prethodnoj stranici, pročitala sam cijeli topic i zapravo sam oklijevala javiti se, jer ne volim komentirati načine odgoja drugih ljudi, jednostavno smatram da svatko radi kako smatra da je najbolje, no ovo ću reći bez ikakve namjere da kritiziram: vidim, MGrubi, da se puno pozivaš na Juula, a zapravo u praksi često muljaš djetetu, od auta koji ne želi krenuti nadalje. Meni je, recimo, u odnosu s mojom djecom mnogo bitnija iskrenost prilagođena njihovoj dobi nego pažljivo upakirane rečenice. Jednom kad dijete skuži da mu muljaš (a skužit će, u konkretnom primjeru autosjedalice, prvi put kad vidi neko nevezano dijete kako se vozi), može se dogoditi da dugoročno izgubi povjerenje u tebe. I onda je svejedno u kakvu si "ja-poruku" zapakirala svoje muljanje.

----------


## anchie76

> meni je najbolje kad oni vec postanu dovoljno veliki pa pocnu vracati raspravu i argumente - neki dan je ona svom ocu rekla (nakon sto ju je on nagovarao da se obuce jer je jelte hladno) - gledaj, ovo je moje tijelo i ja imam jedan termometar koji je drugaciji od tvog, tebi tvoj kaze hladno, meni moj kaze da nije - zasto da slusam tvoj, ovo je moje tijelo.    skoro sam se upisala...na njegovu facu...


Predobro!

Meni je super citat tudje komentare djeteta, na komentare svog se uvijek shokiram (ma koliko god juulovski ili kompetentni bili odgovori)   :Laughing:  

Pogotovo kad mi moje argumente vrati natrag drugom prilikom... fijuuuuuu   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Moram reći da je meni odgoj koji se prezentira u Cosby Showu toliko neprihvatljiv da se uopće ne mogu zamisliti da imam takav stav prema vlastitoj djeci. Uostalom, na ovom pdf-u se već pisalo o tome.


Evo ga: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62920


Flower, odvalila sam na termometar.   :Laughing:   Fiona ima slične varijante, ali s hranom.   :Grin:

----------


## meda

moje dvogodisnje dijete bome ne moze pojmiti sto je to dosada, niti 'ne da mi se'

zato mu kazem da nesto konkretno moram/o napraviti, ili zbog neceg konkretnog sad ne mogu nesto raditi. za neke stvari prihvati moj izgovor, za cicanje nema sanse da ga icim uvjerim, za mnoge stvari se uspijemo dogovoriti uz mali protest...

i vecinom radim ovako kao mgrubi, i objasnjavam stvari koje mi odrasli uzimamo zdravo za gotovo, ne toliko da bi dijete shvatilo, nego prihvatilo neke stvari, ja bih rekla.

----------


## meda

jedino sto ne kazem da auto ne vozi ako nismo vezani  :Grin:  

zato mi imamo svako malo pricu o tome kako dodo ima svoj poseban stolac u kojem sjedi u autu, za indoktrinaciju oko as je mm zaduzen, dijete se do sad nije bunilo, al to je cisto preventivna mjera

----------


## leonisa

i ja sam si mislila da ne poimi neda mi se, dosadno mi je i ine fraze. i mozda, u potpunosti, ne kuzi. ali kuzi da ja to u tom trenutku NE ZELIM ako sam u tome iskrena i odlucna.

inace, L. me je juce iznenadila dok smo se vozili u autu kada mi je rekla "mama, nadje muziku?"
ili pak kad je dosla kod mojih i ugledala jednu praznu policu "di je nestala koka?"
i oba puta sam se pitala od kud zna za te pojmove?
 :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  u čemu je problem reći: NAMA JE DOSADNO!!
> 
> 
> pa to je Juulovski da ne može Juulovskije biti


jep, ali pazi ovo:
taj rečenica pred nju stavlja moguću odluku: 
mami i tati je dosadne = idemo kući
M i T nije dosadno = ostajemo još
zaključak= M i T trebam zabaviti =kreveljenje , pozivanje na igru ... tu sposobnost je već pokazala

moje pozivanje na umor uklanja taj smjer razmišljanja
a ja mislim da je to izbjegavanje mogućnosti donošenja takve odluke manipulacija

zašto je loša?
laž jest, kao što je i laž ljubaznost prema osobi koju nemožeš smisliti ali te posao tjera na suradnju sa njom, samo to zovemo pristojnost

emocionalna ucjena mi je primjer negativne manipulacije

----------


## meda

ma i moj kuzi da ne zelim, al zabole ga  :Laughing:  

zato mu ja npr kazem da sad necu usisavat jer je noc i po noci ne usisavamo jer bi probudili susjede i susjedi bi se ljutili da im radimo buku. eto, to prihvati. ne znam jel shvaca  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

da, pa se onda dogodi da na spomen rijeci "ziv" L. pocne pricati o bebama koje spavaju jer sam joj rekla da ne kuca na tudja vrata jer mozda za njih zivi beba koja treba mir jer mozda spava.
umjesto da sam rekla, ne kucaj, nije nase  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

fali, po obicaju i...."zivi".....

htjedoh reci da sam joj samo jednom priopcla takvu izjavu i evo vraga i asocijacija i papige i pokvarene ploce.

sad kad tebi pocne verglat o usisavanju i noci cim zadje mjesec  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

ma neka vergla o cemu hoce, glavno da ja ne moram usisavat  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> I no ovo ću reći bez ikakve namjere da kritiziram: vidim, MGrubi, da se puno pozivaš na Juula, a zapravo u praksi često muljaš djetetu, od auta koji ne želi krenuti nadalje. Meni je, recimo, u odnosu s mojom djecom mnogo bitnija iskrenost prilagođena njihovoj dobi nego pažljivo upakirane rečenice. Jednom kad dijete skuži da mu muljaš (a skužit će, u konkretnom primjeru autosjedalice, prvi put kad vidi neko nevezano dijete kako se vozi), može se dogoditi da dugoročno izgubi povjerenje u tebe. I onda je svejedno u kakvu si "ja-poruku" zapakirala svoje muljanje.


a sa kakvom namjerom?
jer ovo je čista kritika
ili se bojiš izreči kritiku?

hmm. pozivam na Juula ... ja ga želim pohvaliti kao interesatnog pedagoga, čija načela su mi jasna, drugi par opanaka je to da se ne baratam riječima u fino
i svoje postupke ne branim niti se skrivam iza njegovog imena

a po pitanju AS bilo je rasprava kako djete strpati u AS kad neće: nasilno ili...
prvo idu razumne zamolbe i objašnjenja , ako prihvati
a nakon toga imam izbor: nasilno ili muljati
e pa muljati je meni manje zlo

vidjela je nevezano dijete, nije reagirala
niti je ikad nakon toga dovela u pitanju vožnju u AS

hmm muljanje i laganje..... 
a šta je sa Djeda Mrazom i ostalom ekipom?

----------


## MGrubi

Sanja

i da ti ispravim netočan navod: u praksi jako malo i jako rijetko muljam i lažem svom djetetu

jedino što na forumu možeš naići na najviše takvih primjera, jer ih navodim kao drugo extremno riješenje koje daje rezultate , bez nanošenja boli
čisto da se zamisle sugovornici

po pitanju cosbija: njegov odgoj u kompletu je .. kažnjavanje
samo taj mali dio o poticanju djeteta da ulaže u sebe , da se motivira na samostalnost (ako imaš dijete, sklono lijenosti i nerješavanju problema) kroz ukazivanje na vlasništvo mi je ok
i opet: tinejđer ili tinejđer pred kraj tog razdoblja

i opet: extremna situacija: lijeno malodušno dijete

no, Juulova logika kaže da šanse za tu situaciju su nikakve, ukoliko se dijete odgaja sa poštivanjem

----------


## Sanja

> a sa kakvom namjerom?
> jer ovo je čista kritika
> ili se bojiš izreči kritiku?


Namjera je ta da kažem svoje mišljenje i sudjelujem u raspravi. Pretpostavila sam da ćeš shvatiti osobno, zato sam i oklijevala. Napisala sam da nije kritika zato da ne osjetiš potrebu opravdavati se ili braniti, ne zato što se nečega (ili nekoga   :Laughing:  ) bojim.

Gle, svatko zna što je njemu i njegovom djetetu najbolje, pa na taj način i postupa. Ti si napisala kako ti radiš i nastavit ćeš raditi tako, jer smatraš da je to najbolje i vama to funkcionira. Meni i mojoj djeci paše nešto drugo, pa iste situacije hendlamo na drugačiji način. I to je to. Nikakva kritika, samo razmjena iskustava.  :Smile:  

Što se tiče konkretne rasprave o AS, znam o čemu se radilo jer sam, kao što sam i napisala, pročitala cijelu raspravu, no i dalje nisam za izmišljanje lažnih razloga, te mijenjanja istih kako dijete raste. Ako nekom drugom to funkcionira, sve pet.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja
> 
> i da ti ispravim netočan navod: u praksi jako malo i jako rijetko muljam i lažem svom djetetu


Evo, fakat imaš potrebu opravdavati se, a to je zadnje što sam htjela. Sad mi je žao što sam napisala onaj post.

Ja ne znam što ti pričaš svom djetetu, znam samo ono što pišeš ovdje; moji odgovori utemeljeni su na onome što si sama napisala. Čak i da joj muljaš 24/7, to je vaša obiteljska stvar i ne moraš se nikome opravdavati.   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sa kakvom namjerom?
> jer ovo je čista kritika
> ili se bojiš izreči kritiku?
> 
> 
> Namjera je ta da kažem svoje mišljenje i sudjelujem u raspravi. Pretpostavila sam da ćeš shvatiti osobno, zato sam i oklijevala. Napisala sam da nije kritika zato da ne osjetiš potrebu opravdavati se ili braniti, ne zato što se nečega (ili nekoga   ) bojim.
> ...


ali je kritika
napisala si mi TI poruku
jasnu ko sunce
dakako da ću shvatiti osobno

da si napisala nešto poput: "JA ne razumijem zašto neki ljudi traže izlaz u laži umjesto da uđu u sukob..."
to nije osobno, to je općenito razmišljanje

sudjelovanje u raspravi me izlaže kritici
ja sam toga svjesna i otvorena na svaku kritiku (preuzimam odgovornost)
dapače, tapšanje po ramenu čovjeka ništa ne nauči, ali konstruktivna kritika , pa čak i čista kritika zna čovjeka navesti da dublje promisli, da argumentira (obrani svoj stav) i ako tada nešto nauči to će teško zaboraviti

razmjena iskustva je kad ti napišeš "JA sam u sličnoj situaciji napravila to i to.."
ne rečenica "TI si takva..."

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sanja
> 
> i da ti ispravim netočan navod: u praksi jako malo i jako rijetko muljam i lažem svom djetetu
> 
> 
> Evo, fakat imaš potrebu opravdavati se, a to je zadnje što sam htjela. Sad mi je žao što sam napisala onaj post.
> ...


bar se mogu opravdati
najgore je kad te osude a bez mogućnosti obrane

nema ti šta biti žao
ti mene ne poznaš, možeš o meni zaključivati samo na osnovu mojih rečenica ... ja to razumim
ne zamjeram

više naučim u pokušaju da opravdam stav nego iznoseći ga

----------


## Sanja

> da si napisala nešto poput: "JA ne razumijem zašto neki ljudi traže izlaz u laži umjesto da uđu u sukob..."


Zašto da pišem općenito, kad razgovaramo jedni s drugima vrlo konkretno, svatko ima svoj nick i svatko opisuje svoja iskutva?!

Ti si napisala kako ti radiš, ja sam napisala da mi se to ne uklapa u Juulovu filozofiju, koju inače zagovaraš, ja radim drugačije i sve pet. Nije svako neslaganje u mišljenjima kritika.  :Wink:  

Meni bi puno gore bilo napisati "neki ljudi", to me podsjeća na onaj vic kad kartaju jednooki gusar i dva mornara, pa jedan mornar kaže "ovdje netko vara - neću reći tko, ali ako nastavi, izbit ću mu i drugo oko".   :Grin:  

Sorry što si se našla uvrijeđenom.   :Kiss:    Ako se slažeš, možemo zatvoriti ovaj mali interni razgovor uz zaključak da razmišljamo i postupamo različito, svaka u najboljoj namjeri.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

nisam uvrijeđena   :Wink:  

nije juulovski, ok 
ne smatraš to dobrim izlazom: ok
jel može razlog?
jer imam pretpostavku da se ona toga neće sječati 

i samo moje opravdavanje da se to desilo 1x, 2x .. govori za sebe; da nisam sigurna da je to najbolje rješenje u toj situaciji 
samo, tada nisam znala bolje

griješiti je ljudsju tj. juulovski   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> hmm. pozivam na Juula ... ja ga *želim pohvaliti* kao interesatnog pedagoga, čija načela su mi jasna


Uključit ću se u ovu malu internu raspravicu pa ću reći: da nekim slučajem nisam pročitala Juulovo VKD, nakon tvoga zagovora mislim da niti ne bih.
Razlog je jasan: tvoja želja je ispala kontraproduktivna, jer ako taj pedagog može toliko komplicirati, on jednostavno nije zanimljiv, a kamoli primjenjiv.
No, ipak sam ga pročitala i nije mi žao.

----------


## MGrubi

AM
previše mi vjeruješ
ne bi pročitala knjigu samo zbog moje interpretacije?

niti proguglala njegovo ime samo zbog mene?
http://www.mama-mami.com/content/view/449/177/

moja interpretacije onoga šta je on napisao ovisi o mojoj prošlosti
tek u raspravi mogu vidjeti i shvaćanja drugih ljudi koji su prošli drukčiji tip odgoja
tek onda mogu uvidjeti koliko griješim

----------


## AdioMare

Ne vjerujem ti ni manje ni više nego ostalima na topicu, a zaključke donosim na osnovu slova iz tvojih postova, nemam drugih kriterija. 
Ako, pak, ne postupaš kako pišeš, to je drugi par kobasa.

----------


## maria71

Mi danas na bazenu i Marko malo cendra tj. ne da nam da predahnemo između kupanja.

i ja velim , ma ne da mi se opet ići u bazen, tek sam se sjela, a on, veli ajde ,ajde mamice skinut ću plivalice i plivat ću bez njih....

i eto, mali piz.dek me je navukao na još jedno kupanje u bazenu  :Grin:  


( nije muljao skinuo je plivalice i pomalo plivuckao, ronio( to zna :shock:  )  -a meni nije bilo žao što sam opet bila u bazenu )

----------


## mama courage

cure, prije nego što mgrubin odgoj proglasimo nejuulovskim predložila bih da još otvorimo 5 topica s tom temom.   :Laughing:  mislim da nismo dovoljno elaborirali tj. razglabali o tome.   :Grin:  

meni uopće nije bitno jel nešto naše juulovsko ili ne, niti jel netko od vas konkretno sad griješi ili ne u odgoju svoje djece, a najmanje mi je bitno jel fakat sprovodi sve onako kako to piše, tj. jel to sve tako divno zvuči kako se ima prilike pročitati. ionako se radi o vašoj djeci   :Razz:  , pa ako griješite, griješite sebi i njima. kao i ja, uostalom. sve će se meni obiti o glavu, a sigurno da i ja griješim.

još jedan disclaimer bih rado dodala... moram priznati da možda griješim tj. zaboravljam kakva je zxuja bila s 2,5 god. sad kad bolje razmislim, sigurno sam i ja nastojala u nekim prilikama nju "preveslati"... jedino što meni osobno, nikad ne bi palo na pamet prije konkretne situacije napraviti toliko koraka u glavi kao što je to mgrubi ovdje učinila:




> jep, ali pazi ovo: 
> taj rečenica pred nju stavlja moguću odluku: 
> mami i tati je dosadne = idemo kući 
> M i T nije dosadno = ostajemo još 
> zaključak= M i T trebam zabaviti =kreveljenje , pozivanje na igru ... tu sposobnost je već pokazala


ne velim da je ovo greška, nego jednostavno... mi je takav pristup "problemu" stran. ja ne mislim da djeca u tim godinama toliko il na taj način razmišljaju, a zanimljivo mi je čitati s kojom sigurnošću mgrubi uvijek prenosi misli svog djeteta. a uopće ne mora tako biti ?!

*maria*, moja je danas u zanosu skočila bez "krila" (kako mi to zovemo) i tek kad je izronila i sama doplivala do kraja bazena (mislim 2 pokreta rukom), i tek kad sam joj rekla: al bila si bez fluegelia, ona se jadna rasplakala od straha.   :Grin:  

al je meni i nećakinji (kad smo zajedno skočile u bazen) rekla: _jeste li vi normalne?!?!_  :Laughing:  odakle joj to ?!  :/   :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Iskreno ću reći da sada kad moja ribica ima 4.5 ne muljam ama baš ništa. Istina je uvijek najjednostavnija i najbolja, i poslije ne trebap ništa korigirati.
Mama, hoćemo li svi umrijeti? Hoćemo. Hoće li boljeti pikica? Hoće, malo. Hoćemo li ići na tobogan? Nećemo. Hoćeš mi kupiti mobitel (plastični naravno)? Neću. (nema ni možda)
Al nisam muljala ni kad je imala dvije. Pa kom obojci, kom opanci.

----------


## yaya

> cure, prije nego što mgrubin odgoj proglasimo nejuulovskim predložila bih da još otvorimo 5 topica s tom temom.   mislim da nismo dovoljno elaborirali tj. razglabali o tome.   
> 
> meni uopće nije bitno jel nešto naše juulovsko ili ne, niti jel netko od vas konkretno sad griješi ili ne u odgoju svoje djece, a najmanje mi je bitno jel fakat sprovodi sve onako kako to piše, tj. jel to sve tako divno zvuči kako se ima prilike pročitati. ionako se radi o vašoj djeci   , pa ako griješite, griješite sebi i njima. kao i ja, uostalom. sve će se meni obiti o glavu, a sigurno da i ja griješim.


Potpis, bez obzira što kaže JJ, JR ili neki JFK, mislim da je mom djetetu potrebnija spontana i iskrena mama.

----------


## leonisa

mislim da ovdje nitko ne rad nesto jer JJ, JFK ili netko treci to kazu vec jer to osjecaju i zele.
neki su u nekim knjigama nasli potvrdu svog razmsljanja, neke knjige su im otvorle um jos vise...
sumnjam da netko radi nesto knjige radi vec koristi knjigu kako bi sebi i drugima objasnio neka shvacanja, razmisljanja, postupke, odluke, emocije...

isto tako citas prvenstveno radi sebe i svoje obitelji.


ako netko govori da zeli ciniti x iako koliko god se trudio cini y, ne znaci da nije iskren, dapace, znaci da JE iskren, prvenstveno prema sebi, jer vidi nesto sto zeli promijenti, jer zeli bolje.
to sto citira nekog koj navodi kako se ponasati x ovdje je, zapravo, nebitno.

----------


## Vishnja

> Iskreno ću reći da sada kad moja ribica ima 4.5 ne muljam ama baš ništa. Istina je uvijek najjednostavnija i najbolja, i poslije ne trebap ništa korigirati.
> Mama, hoćemo li svi umrijeti? Hoćemo. Hoće li boljeti pikica? Hoće, malo. Hoćemo li ići na tobogan? Nećemo. Hoćeš mi kupiti mobitel (plastični naravno)? Neću. (nema ni možda)
> Al nisam muljala ni kad je imala dvije. Pa kom obojci, kom opanci.


X
S tim sto moje imaju 9 i 5,5.

----------


## yaya

> ako netko govori da zeli ciniti x iako koliko god se trudio cini y, ne znaci da nije iskren, dapace, znaci da JE iskren, prvenstveno prema sebi, jer vidi nesto sto zeli promijenti, jer zeli bolje.
> to sto citira nekog koj navodi kako se ponasati x ovdje je, zapravo, nebitno.


Ili traži potvrdu da ne kažem odobravanje za svoje postupke. Ako si dovoljno siguran da radiš dobro ne treba ti potvrda. Odmah napomena da ne prozivam nikog osobno nego me jednostavno nerviraju rečenice "to je odnosno nije juulovski"...

----------


## Dijana

> "to je odnosno nije juulovski"...


Ali kad je to netko i napisao, to je u zahebanciji. Bar ja tako shvatila. Inače se slažem se s leonisom, i mislim još da je juul mogao sjesti samo onome ko i inače ima "juulovskog" (evo sad i mene  :Grin:  ) u sebi, a ko nema, njemu juul i jest najpotrebniji. Eto paradoksa. :/

----------


## AdioMare

> "to je odnosno nije juulovski"...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali kad je to netko i napisao, to je u zahebanciji.


I ja tako mislim.
Izuzevši ono što mom odgoju ne leži, po meni Juulovsko još može značiti: postupiti nježno, blago, strpljivo, razumno. Ali mi smo toooooliko razvukle taj termin (svaka na svoju stranu, kako kojoj paše  :Laughing:  ) da je od Juula nastala šega.  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> po meni Juulovsko još može značiti: postupiti nježno, blago, strpljivo, razumno


Tako i ja mislim, plus uvažavanje majušne (ili ne tako majušne) "druge strane".  :Grin:  

Baš ništa lošeg iz takvog pristupa ne može ispast. A sad što se jesper sjetio prvi sjest i sve zapisat, svaka mu čast!

----------


## anchie76

> Ili traži potvrdu da ne kažem odobravanje za svoje postupke. Ako si dovoljno siguran da radiš dobro ne treba ti potvrda.


Ja cu se prva javiti da mi je trebala potvrda za moje razmisljanje.  Nisam nikad prije bila sigurna u svoje postupke.  Nije mi nikad legao nacin na koji sam ja bila odgajana i nacin na koji vidim da su druga djeca odgajana.  Htjela sam drugacije, ali to se kosi sa SVIM sto gledam cijeli zivot - a da ne govorim o komentarima okoline na moja razmisljanja da dijete ne treba tuci i ostale "sitnice".  Pa naravno da sam se nerijetko osjecala ko marsovac.

Meni je definitivno trebala potvrda da to sto osjecam i smjer u kojem se krecem je normalan, da nisam pala s marsa i da je ok sto slusam sebe i svoje dijete.  I juulove knjige su mi u tome pomogle - da lakse pronadjem pravu sebe i da lakse otpilim okolinu i to sto sam gledala cijeli zivot i budem vjerna sebi.

A to jel nesto juulovski ili nije, pa lakse je tu rijec koristiti nego sa opisivati "to ti nije u skladu s ravnopravnim dostojanstvom jer djetetu narusavas integritet, a time sto mu narusavas integritet bla bla bla bla"   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> A to jel nesto juulovski ili nije, pa lakse je tu rijec koristiti nego sa opisivati "to ti nije u skladu s ravnopravnim dostojanstvom jer djetetu narusavas integritet, a time sto mu narusavas integritet bla bla bla bla"


That's it! 8)

----------


## leonisa

anchie  :Kiss:  
sve si rekla  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili traži potvrdu da ne kažem odobravanje za svoje postupke. Ako si dovoljno siguran da radiš dobro ne treba ti potvrda.
> 
> 
> Ja cu se prva javiti da mi je trebala potvrda za moje razmisljanje.  Nisam nikad prije bila sigurna u svoje postupke.  Nije mi nikad legao nacin na koji sam ja bila odgajana i nacin na koji vidim da su druga djeca odgajana.  Htjela sam drugacije, ali to se kosi sa SVIM sto gledam cijeli zivot - a da ne govorim o komentarima okoline na moja razmisljanja da dijete ne treba tuci i ostale "sitnice".  Pa naravno da sam se nerijetko osjecala ko marsovac.
> 
> Meni je definitivno trebala potvrda da to sto osjecam i smjer u kojem se krecem je normalan, da nisam pala s marsa i da je ok sto slusam sebe i svoje dijete.  I juulove knjige su mi u tome pomogle - da lakse pronadjem pravu sebe i da lakse otpilim okolinu i to sto sam gledala cijeli zivot i budem vjerna sebi.


Ma i meni je trebala potvrda ali ne od JJ. nego od djeteta. Kužiš? I ja sam se masu puta osječala ko marsovac. Kad sam rodila nije bilo ni rode ni JJ. ni JR.-a, ali mi je smješak na malom usnulom licu bio dovoljna potvrda da radim ispravno i nešto što je dobro za moje dijete.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja te kužim yaya. Zapravo mi je to bio poticaj javiti se na one prve topice o JJ da kažem kako roditelj instiktivno može biti odličan roditelj ako ima i malo soli u glavi.
No, danas uvažavam i pokušaj stričeka J da to stavi na papir.

----------


## leonisa

ne treba ti potvrda od jj kao jj vec da vidis da ns jedina, da nisi sama u takvom razmisljanju.
da dijete ce mi dati potvrdu....u doglednom vremenu.
no prije nego uopce napravim korak zelim potvrdu da je ok zeljeti taj korak, da nisam cudna, iz druge dimenzije, cudna itd itd....

mislim, zar nije tako u svim aspektima zivota?

----------


## leonisa

sorite na zbrckanom postu, prekinula mi se misao kad sam morala pronaci uspavanog leptira  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Ma i meni je trebala potvrda ali ne od JJ. nego od djeteta. Kužiš? I ja sam se masu puta osječala ko marsovac. Kad sam rodila nije bilo ni rode ni JJ. ni JR.-a, ali mi je smješak na malom usnulom licu bio dovoljna potvrda da radim ispravno i nešto što je dobro za moje dijete.


Kuzim ja da treba potvrda od djeteta, to je ono sto se broji.  Ali meni dijete nije davalo ideje kako da se borim s vlastitim demonima proslosti i kulture- JJ je.  U tome mi je cijela razlika.  Jer ja sam znala sto NECU ali nisam znala sto hocu i kako da to ostvarim.  Kroz citanje JJ su mi se otvorile neke nove spoznaje i putevi kako da to ostvarim na sto manju stetu svih nas.

----------


## yaya

> ne treba ti potvrda od jj kao jj vec da vidis da ns jedina, da nisi sama u takvom razmisljanju.
> da dijete ce mi dati potvrdu....u doglednom vremenu.
> no prije nego uopce napravim korak zelim potvrdu da je ok zeljeti taj korak, da nisam cudna, iz druge dimenzije, cudna itd itd....
> 
> mislim, zar nije tako u svim aspektima zivota?


Ne uvijek i ne u svemu, češće nastupam impulzivno, ponekad nemam vremena za racionaliziranje...kako kad... takva sam...ali onda nakon svega ako sam pogriješila priznam, pokušam ispraviti i idem dalje.

----------


## mama courage

> Ja te kužim yaya. Zapravo mi je to bio poticaj javiti se na one prve topice o JJ da kažem kako roditelj instiktivno može biti odličan roditelj ako ima i malo soli u glavi.
> No, danas uvažavam i pokušaj stričeka J da to stavi na papir.


x
i ne samo njega.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja te kužim yaya. Zapravo mi je to bio poticaj javiti se na one prve topice o JJ da kažem kako roditelj instiktivno može biti odličan roditelj ako ima i malo soli u glavi.
> No, danas uvažavam i pokušaj stričeka J da to stavi na papir.


Blago vama...  mislim naravno da roditelj moze biti instiktivno odlican roditelj...  i rekla bih za sebe da imam soli u glavi, ali svejedno mislim da bih ja instiktivno puno vise hodala po uhodanim (losim) obrascima nego sto to radim sada, da bih se puno teze nosila s tim demonima proslosti i kulture.  I vjerujem da bi se puno vise tjesila i da ga klepim rijecima " a hebat ga, mrzila sam to, al ajd normalna sam ispala  :Grin:  ", dok mi sad to ne pada na pamet napraviti i da napravim ne bi svoju griznju savjesti tako smirivala.

Meni je to ko dojenje.  Zgrazala sam se nekad na dojenje trogodisnjaka, isto ko sto sam se zgrazala da u nekim zemljama ne udaraju djecu (mislim jesu normalni, fakat pretjeruju  :shock: ).  Ali onda kad je doslo dijete i ja pozeljela dojiti, pali bi na prvoj stepenici jer iako sam u srcu htjela dojiti nisam znala kako da to profunkcionira.  Sreca da je prava podrska bila tu.  Isto tako sam odmah znala da necu tuci dijete, da cu to napraviti bolje, i sreca da je i tu bila podrska (u ovom slucaju u obliku JJ) pa i to hoda.  Ali da nije bilo te podrske da neke stvari radim drugacije nego sto sam mislila cijeli svoj zivot, ja iskreno sumnjam da bih uspjela pratiti svoje srce. Uvjerena sam da bi me obrasci pregazili  :/

----------


## AdioMare

Anchie  :Love:  , želim vjerovati da ipak znaš da sam govorila općenito, a ovo sa soli u glavi naprosto zanemari.

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie  , želim vjerovati da ipak znaš da sam govorila općenito, a ovo sa soli u glavi naprosto zanemari.


Ma naravno.. ja sam samo razmisljala o sebi i iskreno razmisljala (na glas) da li bi ja bila u stanju to odraditi samo sa srcem.  Nemas beda   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> ali svejedno mislim da bih ja instiktivno puno vise hodala po uhodanim (losim) obrascima


Nekako mislim da se zbog ovoga razilazimo. 
Kada ja kažem instinktivno (a pod tim podrazumijevam unutarnji glas koji mi kazuje radim li dobro) mislim da me taj osjećaj štiti da ne pogriješim.

Kada razmišljam o obrascima (mojim, naučenim) mislim da ih radim automatizmom, impulsivno, ne instinktivno. 

Nakon rođenja male, moji majčinski instinkti su bili toliko izoštreni, da sam ih ja osjećala kao oštricu noža za svakog tko drugačije misli. Vjerujem da sam upravo svjesno odbacujući obrasce izoštrila instinkt. To sam radila "na slijepo" jer nisam imala ni Rodu ni Juula, a da sam kojim slučajem imala priliku prije rođenja djece znati toliko koliko sada znam i znati gdje točno potražiti informacije koje sada imam, vjerojatno se ne bih u tolikoj mjeri oslanjala i na instinkt, već samo na srce i razum.

Kad pišem o tom famoznom instinktu, njega sam uzgajala dok je beba bila mala, do godine i pol, npr.

----------


## yaya

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali svejedno mislim da bih ja instiktivno puno vise hodala po uhodanim (losim) obrascima
> 
> 
> Nekako mislim da se zbog ovoga razilazimo. 
> Kada ja kažem instinktivno (a pod tim podrazumijevam unutarnji glas koji mi kazuje radim li dobro) mislim da me taj osjećaj štiti da ne pogriješim.
> 
> ...


Identično ovako s tim što je meni sve ono što sam čitala u raznim literaturama, pa i ovdje na forumu, pomalo ubijao taj instinkt i nekako me baco i činio nesigurnom, a ta nesigurnost me činila nervoznom i tu sam bila upala u neki začarani krug koji srećom nije dugo trajao, pa sam se ubrzo vratila tom svom prvotnom instinktu i ponovno sam ja postala ja.

----------


## mama courage

potpis na yayu. 

koliko god se neke metode odgoja iz knjiga čine fantastičnim i razumnim i čovjeka pokolebaju u svojim dosadašnjim razmišljanjima, i ja sam se odmakla, tj. vratila ponovo onom mom instinktu. koji je neminovno povezan s mojim odgojem kao dijete (što sam voljela a što ne) i s mojim iskustvom kao majka (što je realno očekivati, što ne, a što sam tek tu imala amplituda i švrljanja i razmimoilaženja sama sa sobom), i naravno sada samo još dodatno malo začinjen /stručnim/ znanjem osoba poput juula. 

mene literatura nije promjenila u odgoju, samo usavršila. 

bemti, što sam faca!  8)

----------


## AdioMare

> pomalo ubijao taj instinkt i nekako me baco i činio nesigurnom, a ta nesigurnost me činila nervoznom i tu sam bila upala u neki začarani krug koji srećom nije dugo trajao, pa sam se ubrzo vratila tom svom prvotnom instinktu i ponovno sam ja postala ja.


Sad da ti vratim potpis. 
Makar ću uvijek rado čuti što drugi ima za reći i ponekad postupiti tako, potpuno "preobraćenje" ma čijim imenom bilo potpisano za mene bi značilo usvajanje neprirođenih mi obrazaca u kojima bih se ubrzo pogubila. 

Evo i Emsa se lijepo odrazila:"Mene literatura nije promjenila u odgoju, samo usavršila."

----------


## yaya

> bemti, što sam faca!  8)


  :Laughing:   i ja dok me Sonja ne dovede u situaciju da ju katapultiram.

----------


## summer

> Evo i Emsa se lijepo odrazila:"Mene literatura nije promjenila u odgoju, samo usavršila."


MC za precjednicu! 

Ovako i ja smatram.

----------


## Maslačkica

Potpisujem Anchi 76 - mene bi obrazci pregazili... 
I potpisujem i yayu i leonisu vezano za JJ i zašto neko pročita tu knjigu. 

Meni je knjiga otvorila oči, otvorila je jedna vrata u meni i sada djecu i LJUDE OKO sebe vidim drugačijim očima. MM je oduvijek bio Juulovski prema ljudima...ja nisam, ja sam volila da mijenjam ljude, a pričala kako ih prihvaćam...  :Laughing:  

Otkako sam pročitala VKD (joj, slomila sam se dok sam skontala šta znači kratica   :Rolling Eyes:  ) djeca pogotovo, su mi neka druga bića... koju znam čak i drugačije voljeti...

----------


## Maslačkica

Zaboravih reći - da li se osoba ponaša 100% Juulovski? Pa nije ni bitno to, bitno je da razmišlja o svojim postupcima i stavlja se u cipele djeteta, a ne onako kako su mene učili, tj. kako sam ja vidjela da dijete vidi... 

Za jako puno djece roditelji kažu kako manipuliraju njima, ja to ne vidim... 
Evo jedan kretenski primjer: 
Djeca u jednoj fazi vole JAKO bacati predmete, pa mater digne 203943084X, pa dijete taj predmet isto toliko x baci i mama popizdi, jer dijete ga zajebava... eh, dok jedan dan nisam gledala dokumentarac koji prati razvoj djeteta gdje su rekli da je to normalna faza razvoja i da je djetetu to fascinantno i da to ne radi da bi mater zajebavalo. 
A što je meni trebala neka takva emisija? Pa zato što ja bez razmišljanja sam smatrala da dijete zajebava, je li?

I još... radili su istraživanje pa znate kako malo dijete fula čašu kada naljeva sok, kako mu nešto želi staviti na stol, gleda u stol, a stavi to PORED stola...pa to je zato što mozak i oči baš nisu usklađene. 
I tako su onda roditeljima stavili naočale koje prikazuju viđenje njihove djece. Sok im je trebalo da nauče da naspu....brat bratu ... nekoliko ili dana ili sedmica, pa vi vidite... 
E ja to nisam znala.... pa kada bih vidjela neko dijete da "prosipa" sok, mislila bih da se ne trudi dovoljno...

Sada znam da dijetetu treba jednostavno da prođe neki svoj razvojni put, tj. mozak da se malo ušteli. 

I meni za sve to trebaju knjige, dok. emisije, jer ja jednostavno NE KONTAM i ne osjećam...

----------


## AdioMare

Kužim Maslačkica. 
I mene je osvjestila rečenica da mala beba ne plače jer je razmažena i "naučena" na ruke pa je treba od toga "odbiti", već želi majčinu blizinu jer se tako osjeća sigurnom. Kako jednostavno  :Heart:  , je li?

Takva znanja su samo dodatno bogatstvo koje doprinosi odgojnim roditeljskim metodama i koje metode uvijek imaju prostora za modificiranje.

----------


## Sanja

> nisam uvrijeđena


MGrubi, ostala sam ti dužna odgovor, iako je u međuvremenu napisano dosta toga, zapravo, manje-više ono što  se i meni motalo po glavi.

Drago mi je da nisi uvrijeđena.   :Love:  




> nije juulovski, ok


Evo, baš se o ovome pisalo - meni uopće nije bitno je li nešto juulovski ili nije. Ne želim potcjenjivati njegov opus (tim više što dobar dio ni nisam pročitala), no on je samo jedan iz mora autora koji pišu o odgoju. Da si se registrirala na Rodu koju godinu ranije, vidjela bi da je dr. Sears bio toliko voljen da je čak imao svoj podforum, a sad je, eto, skoro posve out, više ga se ni ne spominje. Hoću reći, od svih tih autora koji danas pišu dobro je pokupiti ono što nam odgovara, ali istovremeno i dovoljno vjerovati sebi da neke stvari radiš po svome, iako ne odgovaraju njihovoj filozofiji. (Ja, recimo, imam svoju hit autoricu koju sam otkrila prošlog ljeta i s kojom se u 90% stvari slažem; za neke stvari mi je dobro došla, no neke ću i dalje raditi po svome - no, nagnala me da o svemu razmislim i da donesem promišljene odluke. Kužiš me?)




> ne smatraš to dobrim izlazom: ok
> jel može razlog?


Napisala sam ti - ja sam uvijek za iskrenost, znači, za davanje pravog razloga djetetu, ali izgovorenog na način koji je prikladan određenoj dobi. U konkretnoj situaciji (i mi smo je imali) to bi bilo "opasno je voziti se izvan sjedalice, i mama i tata su također vezani, samo što vi maleni imate posebne sjedalice, a mi veliki nemamo, jer su nam guze prevelike".   :Grin:  

Nekako mi se čini da se u raspravama oko Juula jako mnogo pažnje posvećuje formi, što ponekad dovede do zanemarivanja sadržaja. Naravno, forma je izuzetno bitna, način na koji je nešto izrečeno vrlo je važan (sasvim sam svjesna uloge semantike, to mi je jedna od struka), no ne po cijenu sadržaja. Po mom mišljenju (mom privatnom, osobnom), bolje je reći pravilan sadržaj, čak i ako se krivo "upakiran", nego savršenu "juulovsku" rečenicu čiji sadržaj ne drži vodu.




> jer imam pretpostavku da se ona toga neće sječati


E, vidiš, to ne znamo! Fiona me nedavno šokirala pričom o nečemu što joj se dogodilo kad je imala 13 (!!!) mjeseci - nešto što joj nikad nitko nije pričao, a ona se sjećala detalja. Danima nisam mogla doći sebi i ispitivala sam sve (ukupno tri osobe - mm i moji roditelji) koji su o tome nešto znali jesu li joj pričali i svi su se zaklinjali da nisu.

Zapravo, mislim da je nebitno hoće li se ona toga sjećati ili ne. Moja deviza je da sam s djetetom od rođenja iskrena, pa koliko skuži, skuži. Neću reći "ok, sad imaš tri (četiri, deset, petnaest - svejedno) godine, dovoljno si velika pa ću ti od sad davati točna objašnjenja". Ne znam gdje bih povukla tu (dobnu, zrelosnu) crtu između pružavanja izmišljenih i istinitih objašnjenja.




> i samo moje opravdavanje da se to desilo 1x, 2x .. govori za sebe; da nisam sigurna da je to najbolje rješenje u toj situaciji 
> samo, tada nisam znala bolje


Bez briga, nema roditelja kojem se to nije dogodilo.   :Love:  




> griješiti je ljudsju tj. *juulovski*


  :Grin:  

Naravno da je.   :Love:  

Znaš onu:
I'm nobody.
Nobody's perfect.
Therefore: I'm perfect.   :Grin:   8) 





> Identično ovako s tim što je meni sve ono što sam čitala u raznim literaturama, pa i ovdje na forumu, pomalo ubijao taj instinkt i nekako me baco i činio nesigurnom, a ta nesigurnost me činila nervoznom i tu sam bila upala u neki začarani krug koji srećom nije dugo trajao, pa sam se ubrzo vratila tom svom prvotnom instinktu i ponovno sam ja postala ja.


Ovo potpisujem od prvog do posljednjeg slova! Naravno, to ne znači da i dalje nisam zainteresirana za literaturu, no sad je čitam s jedne sasvim druge (mentalne) pozicije. Inače, radim u sustavu znanosti i samim tim nisam sklona pretjeranom favoriziranju nijednog autora, jer sam već previše puta vidjela kako neke "zvijezde", koje je u određenim periodima gotovo obavezno čitati i citirati, skoro preko noći nestaju, bivaju kritizirane, pa čak i sasvim marginalizirane, da bi ih zamijenile nove.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam ko anchie.....
jos dok sam lezala sa trbuhom okruzena sa drugim trudncama "cula sam" od njih kako se doj na zahtjev.
ja deklaratvno znala da cu dojti. i to je to. nsam previse razmsljala o tome.
znala sam da je mama mene hranila na bocicu svaka 3h i znam da sam rekla da nsam luda hrant djete na zahtjev, pa necu joj bit rob.
mene je mama 2 noci pustila da placem, trecu sam spavala u komadu.
meni je to izgledalo kao savrseno rjesenje.
rekla sam im neka kupe sve potrepstine, kupli su flasce, sterilizator, dudice...sve po PS-u.

kazu da se rodjenjem djeteta rodi i majka.

kako je to istna.

onog trena kad sam ju ugledala, u meni kao da se nesto dogodilo.

plakala sam i kumila da mi ju donesu, da me ne zanima bol, da ju zelim kraj sebe, cmljila da mi ju ne odnesu, da ne zelim san bez nje, da bez nje ne mogu spavati, stajala pred vratima djecje sobe u 2 u noci da bi joj bla blize.....

i onda sam takva, nova ja puna hormona koji ce me popustiti i bit cu ona stara, gledat na svijet kao moja okolina, kao MM, kao moja mama, moja svekrva......dosla doma. i cneci sve ono sto bi po defaultu trebala u men je stvarao jako neugodan osjecaj u zelucu. dok su druge stvar dolazile tako prirodno.

sjecam se da je kod prve posjete L. spavala i mi smo sa svekrvom i svekrom sjedili za stolom.
L. se probudila i ja sam se instinktivno ustala. svekar me prmio za ruku i rekao, pusti ju 10 minuta ako ne prestane onda idi.
men se to nije cnilo uredu.
osjecala sam kako u sebi vristm, kako se u men nesto lomi, trga, kako se tresem, kako ja to ne mogu jer to nije uredu...istrgla sam mu se iz ruku i otisla L.  zagrlila je.
spokovska skola meni nije odgovarala i svi savjeti koji su stizali z generacje spokovske skole meni su bili neprhvatljivi.
majcnstvo treba biti nesto predivno a ne bolno. i za djete i za majku.

bil smo doma 2 dana i ja sam upalila net.
prvih 25tj. trudnoce, dok sam jos bila doma i imala prstup informacijama, ja sam po netu i rodi surfala samo o trudnoci jer me ona zatekla i ulovila "nespremnu".
vidjela sam pdf AP no nisam imala blage sta to znaci pa nisam ni ulazila jer nisam imala vremena za stvari koje mi tada nisu vazne.
a nisam imala pojma koliko mi AP zapravo JE vazno.

otvorio mi se novi svijet...svjet koj mi je pokazao da me ne peru hormon, da nisam neuracunljva, da sve ono sto sam znala cijeli zvot ne mora po defaultu vrijedti i bti tako uvjek i za vjeke vjekova.
pocela sam citat tekstove, knjige, iskustva na forumu....i da, ono me nije promijenilo u odgoju, ono me usavrsilo, bas kao sto je napislala MC, ali da nje bilo nje, mozda bi me okolina unazadila

 :Wink:  

o tome pricam. o borbi onog u sebi (inace se od uvjek jako cvrsto drzm intucije, pa tako i u roditeljstvu) i onog oko tebe. o jedan protiv svih. o svima koj govore da radis krivo, a ti to radis (samo) radi (nekog) osjecaja koji je (kao) uzrokovan hormonalnim disbalansom pa (zbog toga) trebas slusati mudrije i starije koji su to vec prosli i to vise puta.

moram sad ovo okoncati, jer sam potrosila svojh 5 minuta...samo se nadam da sam uspijela malo pribliziti i ovu stranu rodtelja koj nsu u samom startu bili tolko sigurni u sebe.

----------


## summer

leonisa draga, poznajuci te sa foruma, ja ne mogu vjerovati da si ti ikad drugacije razmisljala   :Love:   :Heart:  

(I ja sam bila slicna...)

----------


## MGrubi

> Meni je knjiga otvorila oči, otvorila je jedna vrata u meni i sada djecu i LJUDE OKO sebe vidim drugačijim očima. MM je oduvijek bio Juulovski prema ljudima...ja nisam, ja sam volila da mijenjam ljude, a pričala kako ih prihvaćam...  
> 
> Otkako sam pročitala VKD (joj, slomila sam se dok sam skontala šta znači kratica  ) djeca pogotovo, su mi neka druga bića... koju znam čak i drugačije voljeti...


slično i kod mene
koliko puta je na mene MM viknuo da ga držim za budalu i ne poštujem
ja sam se samo branila da to nije istina
ali je bila istina
bez obzira koje on rješenje našao , ja bih našla bolje, i očekivala da će napraviti po mome, a on nebi iz inata... grozna sam bila
zar je važno da li se riba čisti od glave ili repa?   :Grin:  




> (Ja, recimo, imam svoju hit autoricu koju sam otkrila prošlog ljeta i s kojom se u 90% stvari slažem; za neke stvari mi je dobro došla, no neke ću i dalje raditi po svome - no, nagnala me da o svemu razmislim i da donesem promišljene odluke. Kužiš me?)


dakako da te razumijem , meni je to Juul   :Wink:  




> Po mom mišljenju (mom privatnom, osobnom), bolje je reći pravilan sadržaj, čak i ako se krivo "upakiran", nego savršenu "juulovsku" rečenicu čiji sadržaj ne drži vodu.


tonalitet izrečenog, tjelesni govor .. a sve to će biti usklađeno ako smo iskreni prema sebi

evo ti jedna moja situacija:
Nera zapela da se kupa u 10 navečer, ja umorna, nervozna, spava mi se ...
dobro, ubacim ja nju u kadu, nisam nešto govorila riječima ali jesam tijelom, tj. da sam ljuta i sl.
ona je sjela u kadu, sa facom koja je govorila da joj je krivo, bila je tužna
do tog njenog pogleda nisam komunicirala sa njom,  bila sam u svojim mislima, kontala koliko dugo će joj sad trebati da zaspe, koliko vremena će mi ostati za spavanje.. šta je meni ovo trebalo... 
kad me je tako pogledala ... bilo me je .. nisam dobro postupala
onda sam joj iskrenim umornim glasom rekla da sam umorna i da mi se spava, samo se ti ljepo kupaj, ja ću sjediti na WC-u, ...
(nemam pojam da li je moja rečenica bila čista JA poruka ili ne) 
nakon rečenog, mala se razveselila i počela se igrati sa kanticama

----------


## BusyBee

Ja obozavam citati knjige o odgoju.. ne zato jer jedino tako znam zivjeti sa svojom djecom vec zato jer su mi zanimljive, a i zato jer mi ponekad otvore oci za ono sto nikako ne zelim raditi, potvrde da nesto sto radim nece trajno upropastiti moje dijete (jer sam preblaga, popustljiva, nedosljedna), unatoc neodobravanju okoline, daju mi ideje za nove pristupe situacijama u kojima se nalazim pred zidom, a i volim znati kakve su (knjige) pa da ih preporucim onima kojima mozda bas takve trebaju.

Volim i Searsa i Juula (otkrila sam nedavno i par (meni) novih autora) - prvi nudi instant rjesenja i know-how koji je ponekad potreban nesigurnim, prvi put roditeljima. Meni je bio melem na svekrvino zvocanje sto nosim Emu i kvarim je od rodjenja i sto spava s nama  :Rolling Eyes:  i potvrda za mnoge stvari koje sam radila da su ok. No, brzo sam ga "prerasla", ali ga svejedno rado preporucim mladim, nesigurnim roditeljima.
Juul je kompleksniji (ovo je moj dojam, ne tvrdim da je tako), daje neke smjernice i ideje, ali i puno prostora da sami oblikujemo nacin na koji cemo rasti s djetetom i to mi je kod njega super. Lijepo mi ga je citati iznova (tek iz druge mi je bio razumljiv i drag u VKD, tek kad sam prvo dobila Emu i imala majcinski staz od 2-3 godine).

Ali, moram priznati, voljela bih biti u njegovu drustvu kad bi citao ovaj topic... da komentira koliko smo zabrazdile i koliko smo ga shvatile ili ne. To bi mi bas bilo zanimljivo.   :Grin:  

Jako lijep i zanimljiv topic, citam ga nocima.   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa draga, poznajuci te sa foruma, ja ne mogu vjerovati da si ti ikad drugacije razmisljala    
> 
> (I ja sam bila slicna...)


ma zapravo i nisam....ali kao sto sam gledala dnevnk jer sam mislila da se "mora" i plakala svaki put na vijesti pa odlucila prestat gledat dnevnik u pola 8.

no idealan primjer za ono sto zelim reci- kad sam saznala da cu rodit 99% na carski, odlucila sam da cu uzeti spinalnu, ne opcu anesteziju, jer zelim bit tu, prisutna i svjesna u tom cinu. no u razgovoru sa ostalim curama potpala sam pod njihov utjecaj, jer kad ti 15 njh kazu kako je bolja opca, kako je spinalna opasna i kako jedino ja zagovaram spinalnu, pocnjes sumnjati u svoje stavove, ipak jedan protv svih?

do zadnjeg trena sam drzala stav opca, ni u ludilu spinalna. zahvaljujuc razgovoru s doktorom, valjda sam 5 do 12 odlucila da ipak trebam slusati svoju intuciju i svoj prvobtan odabir.
nisam nikad pozalila.

----------


## leonisa

> Volim i Searsa i Juula (otkrila sam nedavno i par (meni) novih autora) - prvi nudi instant rjesenja i know-how koji je ponekad potreban nesigurnim, prvi put roditeljima. Meni je bio melem na svekrvino zvocanje sto nosim Emu i kvarim je od rodjenja i sto spava s nama  i potvrda za mnoge stvari koje sam radila da su ok. No, brzo sam ga "prerasla", ali ga svejedno rado preporucim mladim, nesigurnim roditeljima.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jako lijep i zanimljiv topic, citam ga nocima.


ako se dobro sjecam, a bilo je to davno, na onom AP pdf-u, neko je napisao ovako- sears mi je dao gotovu ribu na tanjur. juul me naucio kako loviti ribu.
ne sjecam se ko je to napisao, bila sam jos "nova"  :Smile:  

meni su te knjige dale recenice koje cu ja dati dalje.
npr. kako objasnti osjecaje drugima (na zalost, nisam ih mogla preslikati, sto bi bilo najbolje) ali naucila sam kako reci zasto ne treba dijete ostavit da place, zasto je nosenje dobro (a ne lose), zasto je zajednicko spavanje dobro, a ne lose, zasto su sva djeca dobra i da ne postoji zlocesto dijete ili beba, samo umorno, gladno, zedno, ljuto.....

zasto joj vjerujem, imam povjerenja u nju, dopustam joj da nesto i sama odluci...zasto se zbog toga ne smatram neodgovornim roditeljem....niti hrabrim....vec pokusavam sto vise mogu pratit svoje dijete.

i meni je ovo jako drag topic.  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

AM, kuzim sto hoces reci.. Vjerujem da sam se ja dosta upetljala i da mi se dosta tesko izraziti sto hocu reci i sto mislim.  TEsko je to ovako u par recenica (barem meni).




> mene literatura nije promjenila u odgoju, samo usavršila.


Pa mislim, nije ni mene promjenila.. znala sam da neke stvari ne zelim raditi, imala sam ideju sto bih (ne nuzno i kako) - literatura (i edukacija u komunikaciji) mi je pomogla da to lakse ostvarim i da lakse zaobidjem stare obrasce.   

Neznam jel me se kuzi... Odlucila sam se citati i Searsa i Juula jer sam  znala sto govore - trazila sam literaturu koja ce podrzati moj nacin razmisljanja.

----------


## AdioMare

Kužim te, naravno.  :Smile:  
Opet postoji jedna velika razlika među nama, a ta je da ti već na prvom djetetu nisi željela riskirati, a ja si eksperimentiranje s drugim više nisam mogla dopustiti.
Tako da... u velikoj si prednosti  :Wink:

----------


## Anci

> Pa mislim, nije ni mene promjenila.. znala sam da neke stvari ne zelim raditi, imala sam ideju sto bih (ne nuzno i kako) - literatura (i edukacija u komunikaciji) mi je pomogla da to lakse ostvarim i da lakse zaobidjem stare obrasce.   
> 
> .


Ovako ja mislim. Znala sam npr. da ih ne želim tući, bez da sam to bilo gdje čitala. Kad sam rodila stariju kćer, nisam imala ni internet, a kamoli da sam znala što je roda.hr

Čitala sam razne knjige o odgoju, ta me tematika zanima, volim to čitati.  Za Juula sam čula tu na forum i odlučila pročitati i pročitala sam ga kad je ona imala 3,5 godine, njena seka godinu dana.
Najviše me se dojmio zbog ovoga što anchie gore kaže- edukacija u komunikaciji. Možda je to nekome normalan način komunikacije bez da mu to netko mora reći, no meni nije.
Sad polako vidim rezultate.

----------


## baps

ZBOG JUULA, VAŠIH RAZMIŠLJANJA OVDJE, I REČENICE


> Najviše me se dojmio zbog ovoga što anchie gore kaže- edukacija u komunikaciji. Možda je to nekome normalan način komunikacije bez da mu to netko mora reći, no meni nije.


JUČER SAM SE KONAČNO REGISTRIRALA  :D 


> Sad polako vidim rezultate.


 VIŠE NE ŽELIM BITI PASIVNI ČITAČ I SIGURNA SAM DA ĆU I JA, UZ VAS, USKORO, VIDJETI TE ISTE REZULTATE...

----------


## flower

pozdrav pabs  :Smile:  drago nam je da smo te privukle.
molim te da ubuduce koristis tzv. mala slova, velika na int. prostorima znace vikanje   :Kiss:

----------


## baps

Ups... hvala na dobrodošlici, flower i na opomeni...

----------


## flower

gle sto nasla 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew0P0Exf8oo

----------


## flower

ima jos
http://www.noovo.com/g/familylab/vid...ydnZMSAsyFg==/

----------

